# first nano attempt - 6Gal Iwagumi - now with video :)



## aquafloyd (Jul 3, 2007)

Thought I'd share a few pictures of the progression of my nano so far. Any suggestions welcome 























































Now just waiting for the foreground to fill in


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

AWESOME!

Are you using acicularis or parvula.

One little thing though. I think the hardscape is a little too symmetrical. If it isn't too hard to do so I would move one of the smaller rocks closer to the bigger rock.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice tank. I like the comic book man figure.


----------



## aquafloyd (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments  Comic Book Guy adds to the presentation. 

Sandiegoryu: I'm pretty sure its parvula. Was just sold as hairgrass unfortunately. It's funny I was thinking the same thing about the smaller rock. I was planning to move the right rock back so it's touching the larger rock grouping. What do you think ??


----------



## vibes_jedi99 (Jun 20, 2007)

nice tank. can't wait to see those plants fill the tank.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

don't listen to sandiegoryu, he's trying to make your scape look like a wang-gumi he did once.

i think it looks nice as it is but i personally would like to see some stem plants in there.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

looks nice but it will be years before the hc fills the entiere foreground
you should get another batch of hc really


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Hahah shut up Storm_Rider :-D.　And he already has HC, a stem plant.

Wang-gumi:









It was an experiment...

:-DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

LMAO. That is indeed a wang-gumi. 
Now my image of aquafloyd's scape is ruined forever. It shall now be known as an "almost wang"-gumi.

I think I'd have to agree, the HC would take a long time to grow in. You may want to add in more if you really want it to carpet. Look good though (albeit the overly longness of the biggest stone :icon_roll ).


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

well i meant a tall growing stem plant, not short stuff like HC. maybe rotalas or something. i really like tonina belem at the moment. 

and that picture still cracks me up haha


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

nice nano!


----------



## aquafloyd (Jul 3, 2007)

lol....wang-gumi. I was wondering what that ment  In that case I think I'll leave the rocks just were they are.

As for the HC..... unfortunately I can't source anymore atm, so i'll just have to wait it out. 

I've ordered some needle leaf ludwigia for another tank and was thinking of maybe having that behind the main wang.... i mean rock  Tonina is another option but I've found it hard to grow sometimes. 

Some specs of the tank:

Substrate: Aquasoil amazonia powder
CO2: Hagen Natural System 
Filter: Aquaclear mini
Light: Ikea desk lamp with 23W Phillips Compact Fluoro
Traces: Flourish and Flourish Iron - 1mL of both 2 X week
Macros: 2 x Week
50% water change weekly


----------



## SOLOMON (Nov 19, 2006)

The growth looks good andy, i especially love comic book guy!


----------



## aquafloyd (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks Solomon,

The rocks and glass were covered in brown algae after about a week. I wasn't too concerned cause I knew that ottos would take care of it. Finally found a couple and they cleaned it up almost overnight. 

BTW it's aquafloyd


----------



## cody6766 (Mar 15, 2007)

> wang-gumi


that's funny, because I had that exact same thought before I even saw the text. My brain said, "god, I hope he realizes what that looks like behind glass..." 

EDIT: god, didn't even comment on the OP's tank...
the tank looks really good. I'd leave the rocks where they are, personally. It'll look really good when the HC grows in.


----------



## jonnyjr (Jul 4, 2007)

Your tank is coming on very well aquafloyd, i see you have been to ikea for some supplys :flick: What type of bulb are you running and wattage?

Regards 

Jon


----------



## aquafloyd (Jul 3, 2007)

jonnyjr said:


> Your tank is coming on very well aquafloyd, i see you have been to ikea for some supplys :flick: What type of bulb are you running and wattage?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jon


Thanks.

yup it's a A$16 ikea lamp. The bulb is a 23W philips tornado (spiral) compact fluoro cool white. I think it's 6200K from memory.


----------



## aquafloyd (Jul 3, 2007)

Just a quick update 









By aquafloyd, shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-18









By aquafloyd, shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-18









By aquafloyd, shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-18









By aquafloyd, shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-18


----------



## aquafloyd (Jul 3, 2007)

another quick update, this time video  Not much happening except the slow march of the HC across the aquasoil. Trimmed the riccia right back too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCWZt9KlCjI


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

The tank is coming along nicely  Your plants look very healthy... I envy that lush green color you're getting!


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

your wang-gumi is looking stable and nice. really is a nice green. sorry if i missed it, but how are you keeping the riccia anchored down?


----------



## aquafloyd (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks for the comments.

Storm_Rider the riccia is just held down with fishing line attached to small rocks.


----------

